# 120g Yellow Terrib viv



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

I have the construction journal over in parts and construction if anyone wants more details. Sorry for the poor pictures, these are taken with my phone and pictures really don't do it justice.

This is final product, now I'm just waiting for everything to grow in and root before I put in 6 yellow terribilis. Two of the six are a breeding pair, so hopefully it wont impact their performance. I understand it may initially, but am hoping that with more competition, my males step up a little more.

Im already seeing I need to replace that epiphyte on the far right hand side. Oh well, Ill see what else wants to live there. Probably a rhipsalis of some sort.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice vanilla plant! Whats the plant your considering removing? Maybe add some pleurothallis grobi to the driftwood and a few red broms to add some color?


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Well, I already have a large pleurothallis in there... at the moment dont remember what it is. Also a miniature species phalaenopsis. I am not putting bromes in there, but have thought of putting the plant in this photo, with the purple and white on its leaves (I forget right now what its called)








on the background... Also a couple of these plants in here will get a lot more color once more established. several have been in less than ideal temporary housing until I could get this thing finished.
the plant I'm looking at replacing is the Blue Lycopodium on the far right hand side... it didnt fair well in holding.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

That Cissus discolor will fill in nicely! I actually just won one of those on ebay last night. I got tired of waiting for blackjungle to get them in stock so I randomly typed it in while doing some christmas shopping on ebay... I dont know why, but I like a mixture of greens with reds in vivariums.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Love the way you've done the wood.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Looks great, can't wait to see everything grow when it decides to take off.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments guys. Actually that makes a lot of sense Okapi. Our eyes naturally look for a color's compliments in a scheme... So in large areas of green they "look" for red... Large areas of blue, orange, etc.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

I like this setup... I'll be following along for updates and such


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

Can we see another full tank shot please since its been growing for two months now.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Ive been meaning to for a while... so here are some recent pics. Sorry again for the quality, taken with my phone...








One of the boys
















Sorry for the foggy glass on these ones.


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

Great shots. I know you said you were going to put a sexed pair in. Do you know what the rest are?


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Mostly males


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Awesome viv!! I bet those frogs really enjoy the layout and space. Well done .


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Its been a while since I looked at this thread, but that is one of the best plain and simple tanks ive seen. By plain and simple, I mean that it looks good. Its not crammed with so many plants that you cant see into it, and that really shows off the frogs better. It looks more like what a forest floor would be. Alot of leaf litter piled up, with a few plants poking up here and there. Very well planned out. You didnt get around to adding the cissus plant, or am I missing it?


----------



## LRobb88 (Dec 16, 2008)

Okapi said:


> Its been a while since I looked at this thread, but that is one of the best plain and simple tanks ive seen. By plain and simple, I mean that it looks good. Its not crammed with so many plants that you cant see into it, and that really shows off the frogs better. It looks more like what a forest floor would be. Alot of leaf litter piled up, with a few plants poking up here and there. Very well planned out. You didnt get around to adding the cissus plant, or am I missing it?


I came here specifically to post that and you had beat me to it, Okapi! 

I agree, it's so simple. As someone who is always falling victim to impatience, particularly with vivs, it's nice to see a simple, elegant (for lack of a better word) and functional vivarium. I usually start off like this then can't wait for stuff to grow and add more and more...

Definitely the best example of a simple viv i've seen since being back on dendroboard. 

congrats! the frogs look great too!


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words guys. This is probably my favorite since my very first viv I built.

Okapi-
Yeah, I didnt get around to the cissus. I wanted to see how they did with the current plants on the back wall first. They are kind of bulls in the china closet if you know what I mean...


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

The bromeliad in the upper right hand corner is this:
Courtesy of Bromeliad Society
http://fcbs.org/images/Neo/neo_Storm_Warning_SP.jpg

Im hoping it colors up under the 4 T5's


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

First success since I stuck the group in here... now if he would just drop them off....


----------



## frog22 (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nice!!


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

congrats....i really want some of these guys


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

Congrats on the tads!


----------



## got2envy (Jan 7, 2011)

Awesome viv and frogs


----------



## Steve25 (Jan 29, 2010)

Looks nice. Great job, I've always wanted them


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Very nice frogs and Im loving the viv too!

Congrats on the tads!

Todd


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks guys, he for sure deposited two of the three in the side pond... I'm trying to find all three at the same time right now but there is enough sunk leaf litter that it may be hiding.


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

I love the simplicity of this tank for sure, sometimes I like the tanks with too many plants, etc. but this one reminds me more of photos I've seen where frogs are found


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

Sarah your tank looks amazing.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Just a quick update picture... the philodendron is finally taking off and the Alocasia rugosa sent out a full sized, colored leaf... Yay for little improvements! Im definately loving this viv more and more. Just put fresh leaf litter in as well.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice! I was just looking thru this thread the other day and I was wondering when an update was coming. Looks great.


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

Wow, the tank is looking awesome. Do you have anymore pics? It looks like the plants are going in really well!


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Figured it was time for an update.


----------



## zcasc (Dec 8, 2009)

Fantastic vivarium. 

Do you find that they transport the tads to the pool commonly, or do they seek out different pockets of water?


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

No, its been pretty much all the pool that they deposit in.


----------



## pdfDMD (May 9, 2009)

Very nice! And great looking frogs!


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Can we get another update?


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

I had been meaning to do this for a while and never got around to it. Let me get some pictures taken and I will post an update.


----------

